

Playstation 3 owners should 'stop gaming' - blahedo
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10050000/newsid_10058900/10058914.stm

======
blahedo
A "clock" problem, eh? Think it's leap-day-related?

